# USB controlled Surge Protector.



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Ive thought about this project for about a year now .. but haven't been able to find the parts.
Last night, on TV, they were talking about how much power devices take even when powered off.
This got me thinking again, especially when they mentioned wasted Money.

I have a second Surge Protector that is powering the power bricks for my computer peripherals, that might include 
An All-in-One scanner and printer usually turned off
Up to 5 External HDs  usually turned off
My Bose powered speakers .
My Laptop (occasionally) ...
A second Computer (occasionally).
Monitors .. (Maybe) ??

Im looking for a Relay that can be powered from a USB cable .. 5V @ < .5A.
 Ive heard that a USB can provide up to .5A.
The contacts should be rated for 110v @ <5A . I think ~500W should be enough.
Much less ... If I power the other computer(s) from somewhere else.

Then I can power the relay from the USB .. so that is energized when my main computer is turned on.
The contacts would then be in parallel with the Surge protectors power switch.
 USB controlled (On/Off) or manual On override modes.

In addition to saving a little power  
Im thinking this would help the Surge protector stop things that go Bump in the Night ..
And might be a little safer ... If something Melts down .. I'll probably be nearby or awake.

I havent opened a surge protector yet  but Im hoping theres enough room inside.

Radio Shack isnt much help . The 5V coil rating seems to be a problem
Anyone know where I can find such a relay or solid state isolator ???


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

This problem has already been solved by a number of people. I have an old Radio Shack power strip here that does the trick, and here's the first one that came up in a Goodge Search. http://www.smarthomeusa.com/ShopByManufacturer/Bits-Ltd./Item/LCG1/


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Thats very interesting . Thanks.
Looks like this strip would still have to hide behind a good surge protector.

Not enough outputs for me  Looks like it would have to drive more strips.
My mind is boggled with all the wiring options.
I wonder what the optional software does  Or how it works ??

What do you think about switching my LCD monitors .. In terms of using up the MTBF ??


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, since my LCD monitors draw around a watt when they're in power down mode, I think they're probably not going to have an MTBF issue without physcially turning them off. 

I have no idea what the software does, my Radio Shack one just senses a current draw on the "control" outlet which can be tuned with a pot, and turns the other outlets on or off. It also has built-in surge protection, though I put everything on a UPS here.


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

Noyb said:


> Then I can power the relay from the USB .. so that is energized when my main computer is turned on.
> The contacts would then be in parallel with the Surge protectors power switch.
> … USB controlled (On/Off) or manual On override modes.


Umm... a few problems with this... first of all, obviously, you're not going to be able to power the computer off of this power strip -- you'll have to have two surge protectors, one for the computer and another for everything else. Secondly, with most computers, there is always power to the USB ports, even when the computer is off. Third, why can't you just flip the switch by hand?

If you want to save money there are far more effective ways to do that. I don't know what the actual savings would be, but I'd be very surprised if it amounted to more than $1.00 a month. Devices use, at the most, a few watts when they're off. It will take more than a week to use one KWh in that state. If you're stuff is on half the time, then, in a month, you might save 2 or 3 KWh if you're lucky, which amounts to what, $0.25? Everything in your entire house combined probably costs you less than $3.00. You can save more than that by skipping lunch one day a month, and, by the way, it will take years for the extra "energy-saving" equipment to pay for itself.

It's just another source of paranoia dreamed up by manufacturers looking for fresh meat


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

erick295 said:


> ... There is always power to the USB ports, even when the computer is off...


I didn't know that .. That kills this idea.
This wasn't paranoia or a tremendous cost saving idea .. Just something I wanted to tinker with ... primary because I have a couple other computers that are rarely used.


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

Well, you can try the ports on your computer by testing them with a multimeter. They're not all the same, but many of them are always powered as long as the PSU is plugged in.

BTW, the relay is probably gong to use as much additional power as an idle peripheral would... they're pretty inefficient... but since you're just tinkering I guess that won't matter


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The power to USB when "off" depends on the connections made, some motherboiard have the +5v selectable as normal or +5v SB, where they remain live. Others may have a BIOS setting.

I did this years ago, using a triac and an optocoupler embedded in the power strip so that the power strip was only livened when the PC was turned on.

Too many peripherals to worry about now though, if I become paranoid about the quiescent consumption, the wall switch works well.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Its good to hear that Im no the only one with Wild ideas  Did you like the concept ??

An optically isolated solid state control is what I had in mind ... There would be no input voltage or load problems.

When I get ambitious again  I see if my USBs are still powered at shut down.
I wouldnt suspect that my 4 port PCI > USB would stay powered  maybe the MOBO USBs are.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, since commercial products that solve the problem already exist, I'd be looking for a new mountain to climb.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Agreed .. and your previous link was saved .. haven't had a chance yet to shop at Radio shack yet.

The cost savings might pay for a smart strip in 5 years .. You think 
But I saw other advantages.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Here's one that will turn your computer on when you walk into the room.  http://www.goodmart.com/products/428443.htm

How about one controlled locally by a serial connection, or even remotely? http://www.cpscom.com/gprod/cps.htm

I'm sure there are tons more.


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

Someone needs to make a case with an integrated Clapper


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yet another option!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

The X10 system is also another choice ... but with all my toys loading the line subcarrier.. 
the X10 is getting a little unreliable on some outlets.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have a lot of X-10 stuff here, but I'm having some issues with it too. I'm waiting for the next generation stuff to come out at a reasonable price and I'll give it a try.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I called it roughly loading ...
But I think it's due to the switching power Bricks "supplies" creating line noise, dirtying up the line subcarrier.
It seems to get worse .. the more I add.
Didn't have a problem as long as transformers were used.
Haven't bothered to look .. But surely X10 has some filters/isolators.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There are a lot of "fixes" for X-10 stuff, but after trying a few, I've come to the conclusion that the technology is simply flawed, and a totally new approach is needed. One of the issues in my house is that I have 400A service with two 200A panels, so some of the controls have to go all the way down to the meter box, then back through the other panel. There is a LOT of electrical wiring in this house.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

According to theory ... X10 should work on any line .. this side of a transformer, that would block the high frequency subcarrier from passing thru.

I'm thinking ... any switching power supply is generating high frequency noise back into the line that is interfering with the X10 subcarrier.

I would assume .. a low pass filter (blocking High frequency's) between the line and the Switching Power supplies .. Should help.
Never looked to see if they make one.

I use(d) X10 primarily for lighting controls .. and it doesn't like fluorescents .. so I've removed most of it.
The important "side" of my house still works.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yes, according the theory.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I had a USB keyboard I was going to throw away &#8230; so I cut off the USB cable.
And I also had a couple of really old Optical Solid State relays in one of my old parts boxes.

These &#8220;Crydom Relays&#8221; pre-date Computers and I was hoping to find a source of something more Modern ..
But they still work great.

So Far .. My Computer desk lamp is USB controlled and turns On/Off with my computer.
Maybe I&#8217;ll find some more practical usages and can find a surge protector to build this into.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Noyb said:


> Maybe Ill find some more practical usages and can find a surge protector to build this into.


Watch out. You might get sued for a patent violation.   

Outlet strip controlled by PC using low voltage powertap
US Patent Issued on June 1, 2004
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/6744150-claims.html

I can't believe the US Patent Office approved this.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I can't believe a lot of things that are granted patents!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Looks like that Patent covers about everything .. except sensing the LED on the back of the Puter.
In todays sue happy world ... Don't tell on me.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Smart Strip 2100 Joule Surge Protector ... Available at Menards ... $29.99
Same as, but different color ... http://www.smarthomeusa.com/Shop/Bits-Ltd./Item/LCG4/

http://www.menards.com/storeLocator.do


----------

